# BoSe and possible mites.



## Amber Gullo (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello my fellow goat lovers,
I am new to goats but have done a lot of reading up on them so I can be as prepared as possible. I have found thought that a lot like with my human kids there are MANY different options, opinions and do it this way not this way in regards tocaring for goats. So any informationfrom anyone will be greatly appreciated.

I have a almost 3 week old doeling and almost 2 month old buckling.Both Nubians. My area is selenium deficient (according to a map I found) and (at this time) my kids are in a small area. I'm worried aboutthe BoSe shot because I have read that an over dose can but as bad as not enough. What should I do? Togive or not to give? They are very happy and active little kids so I don't want to mess up.

My next question is for my buckling. I noticed that he had a rash come up two days ago. It is on the under side of his tail and looks raw. After looking for other signs I found it'salso around where his legs meet his belly and in the creases of his scrotum. Mainly his tail though. I'm treating with Nu-stock and Bactine but I believe he might have mitesbecause he scratches alot more than our girl BUT he scratches his head mostly and not so much his back end. Can I treat for mites just to make sure? What's the best method in treating for mites?
Thanks for any advise! Bonnie,Clyde and myself appreciate it!


----------

